# New to hunting (nashville)



## dperuzzi (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm a stay at home dad that is really interested in learning all I can about any kind of mushroom hunting in or around the Nashville area. I am literally just beginning buy starting to research what I can on my own. I want to learn all I can so when my 18m old son is a bit older I'll know what I'm talking about and would love for this to be a hobby for us. Any tips or advice in what I should research or look for would be appreciated. I know I need to learn some tree types just to know where to look, which I'm already on. And I read another person said to get out of the lower elevation of Nashville for more luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

Chanterelles, find swampy areas. Morels, find tulip poplars in the blackest dirt you can. Chanterelles are 24 hours after a rain, Oysters are 8 hours after rain, morels can be up to a week after a rain.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

I did a ton of research when I first started hunting morels. My dad was an avid mushroom collector but he never did morels. Looking back, my brothers and I would see them (and false morels) and think "how weird" cuz of how they looked. Fast forward many years and it is my favorite hunt and almost my favorite eating. This link has always been one of my favorites (most educational) and I've applied just about everything stated within. Some of my fondest memories are pickin' mushrooms with my Dad. I wish you and you son many, many seasons of shroomin' memories. I hope this link will get you started in your learning. http://leslieland.com/2008/07/collecting-wild-mushrooms-part-1-morels/.


----------



## Jkurubicon (May 1, 2017)

I'm new to Nashville, I'm trying to find some locations I can go hunt morels, anyone got any suggestions lol or have any for sale


----------

